
OSI: The Internet That Wasn't (2013) - dredmorbius
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/cyberspace/osi-the-internet-that-wasnt
======
oldandtired
Having used Honeywell's implementation in terms of DNS/DSA, I find the
networking software that came later as being of a more primitive style. I was
involved in writing networking programs in a variety of languages and the OSI
Model made that significantly easier.

But there is no point crying over spilt milk. It has long passed away and the
technology of today is a completely different beast.

